

Ask HN: Javascript Key Mapping Plugin - krat0sprakhar

Hey Guys<p>There was a plugin (jQuery) released on HN a couple of days which made it extremely easy to map keyboard characters to functions etc. Unfortunately I can't seem to find the plugin. I'll be really grateful if someone can point me if  he/she has the link to the plugin I'm referring to.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
techwraith
I don't know if it was this one, but it's dead simple to use:
<https://github.com/OscarGodson/jKey>

------
vail130
Wasn't it Shortcut.js? <http://www.mattytemple.com/projects/shortcut-js/>

------
spicyj
Probably this one:

<https://github.com/madrobby/keymaster>

